# Audobon



## Norm70 (Aug 26, 2005)

Went from shore last night by the cabins, right off the highway. Caught 2 smallies casting cranks and had one eye on but lost it using a floating jighead and crawler. 

Also fished the canal right by the Audobon outlet and caught nothing.

All this happened in about a 3 hrs windows so needless to say it was slow.


----------

